# How much should I pay for new tyres?



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi all, 
Need to replace the camper tyres they are R15's.

Currently running on the Mitchelin XC's, how much should a new set cost and secondly are they still the best value tyre?

BTW located in Ireland so any local Irish info on where to get them would also be useful

Any help appreciated

Finyar


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Finyar,

More important than the price is the age of the tyre, look for the DOT marking on one of the sides a 4 figure number should follow.

I have just bought a spare 275/70R 22.5 for our RV the DOT number was 0410 which means that it was manufactured in the 4th week of 2010  

Mick


----------

